# Overseed Dilemma Need Advice



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Will germination be impeded if I were to add more seed to thin areas, after applying etho and tenacity at seed down a week ago?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

What is etho?

I only had one cup of coffee today.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Factor said:


> What is etho?
> 
> I only had one cup of coffee today.


Haha. Ethofumasate aka Poa Constrictor


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh..LOL

I usually air on the side of caution. I would say no but I dont use chemicals at all during the seeding process. Seed, water and Fert. I let MN do the rest. Until the baby grass is big and tall. Then I pull out the chemistry set..

I am sure someone better than me will answer.

If you could send me some Whole Belly Clams I would be glad though...


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Factor said:


> Oh..LOL
> 
> I usually air on the side of caution. I would say no but I dont use chemicals at all during the seeding process. Seed, water and Fert. I let MN do the rest. Until the baby grass is big and tall. Then I pull out the chemistry set..
> 
> ...


Hopefully someone with experience can chime in. I don't want to waste seed if it will mess with the germination.


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

I would not take a chance of applying tenacity at this point. Tenacity must be sprayed concurrently with seeding, not during or immediately after germination


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Tenacity can be applied prior to seeding, therefore it will not affect germination. You can seed anytime after application.

I'm not sure about etho. It depends on the type of grass.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Tenacity can be applied prior to seeding, therefore it will not affect germination. You can seed anytime after application.
> 
> I'm not sure about etho. It depends on the type of grass.


It's tttf so I think we should be in the clear regarding the etho then. Out of all the grass types, seems like tttf has the most leniency


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm pretty with the ethofumesate it says to wait 6 weeks before dropping seed? Perhaps someone else can back me up on this?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

https://www.domyown.com/msds/Prograss_EC_Label.pdf

page 5. I think is what you might be after.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Cdub5_ said:


> I'm pretty with the ethofumesate it says to wait 6 weeks before dropping seed? Perhaps someone else can back me up on this?


Etho gets applied at seed down and safe at 21 days after germination for tttf . I'll be waiting 4 weeks to be safe and the. Applying tenacity 2 weeks later for the second split app.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

I sprayed accidentally on new seed years ago. They came up white as snow amd were stunted but grew up eventually amd bounced back


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jimmythegreek said:


> I sprayed accidentally on new seed years ago. They came up white as snow amd were stunted but grew up eventually amd bounced back


This is good to know. How far along was your germination? Did you water in your tenacity or leave it on the blades for a certain period of time?


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

It was day 1 or 2 of germ starting. I didnt water it in right away. Sat for about an hour. I dont remember the dose but it was prob the 2 to 3 oz rate


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jimmythegreek said:


> It was day 1 or 2 of germ starting. I didnt water it in right away. Sat for about an hour. I dont remember the dose but it was prob the 2 to 3 oz rate


Thanks man


----------



## smooth (Jul 11, 2021)

I used Tenacity sprayed onto my topsoil (no surfactant) and 2 days after that laid seeds and had no problem with germination. But you added another aspect to this process with using etho and you need to contact them and see if it has a problem with germination with new seeds and how long after using this product do you have to wait before Overseeding.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

smooth said:


> I used Tenacity sprayed onto my topsoil (no surfactant) and 2 days after that laid seeds and had no problem with germination. But you added another aspect to this process with using etho and you need to contact them and see if it has a problem with germination with new seeds and how long after using this product do you have to wait before Overseeding.


My plan was going to be to reapply etho at 4 weeks post germination and the other split app of tenacity at 6 weeks post germination. After the 60 days of germination, I was going to end the year off with pre em.

My dilemma is that I seeded a week ago and I'm going to wait another week to see what my germination outcomes is. I do see bare areas that haven't taken off yet like other areas.

If I have apply my seed, I'm concerned that my original plan for Poa A. Reduction might get screwed up now.

Should I apply more seed at the end of this week if needed and tack on another 2 weeks on top of my original plan?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

My plan was going to be to reapply etho at 4 weeks post germination and the other split app of tenacity at 6 weeks post germination. After the 60 days of germination, I was going to end the year off with pre em.

My dilemma is that I seeded a week ago and I'm going to wait another week to see what my germination outcomes is. I do see bare areas that haven't taken off yet like other areas.

If I have apply my seed, I'm concerned that my original plan for Poa A. Reduction might get screwed up now.

The weather has also been all over the place with constant bouts of rain and heat.

Should I apply more seed at the end of this week if needed and tack on another 2 weeks on top of my original plan?

I really don't want to chance it and mess anything up.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Listening. I know Tenacity says it only suppresses Poa A as a prem. Etho says it controls it. I almost forgot I bought Etho.

Sorry for asking you a question rather than offering any advice, but are you using Etho because it's more effective than Tenacity at combating Poa A as a prem?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jedross86 said:


> Listening. I know Tenacity says it only suppresses Poa A as a prem. Etho says it controls it. I almost forgot I bought Etho.
> 
> Sorry for asking you a question rather than offering any advice, but are you using Etho because it's more effective than Tenacity at combating Poa A as a prem?


I'm basically trying to better my chances with my Poa battle by using 2 different mechanisms of control and prevention while being able to seed


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks. Hope it works out well for you. I seeded with TTTF+*** so I would have to wait 6 weeks to put down Etho (due to ***), at that point I'm not sure it's worth it for PoaA but I guess I'll keep an eye on soil temps.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm trying to be careful with the new seedlings that's are sprouting and time the second app so that the new grass doesn't get injured.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone have any direction on this?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Should I just apply seed and delay my apps another 2 weeks?


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

I think we're running out of time to seed at this point in the year. I'm throwing down seed today and tomorrow and just getting it done. November is only 8 weeks away, and the average first frost is only 4 weeks away, though that's based on older records and we've seen good temps longer into October over the last several years.

I'm in MA too (MetroWest).


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

thin_concrete said:


> I think we're running out of time to seed at this point in the year. I'm throwing down seed today and tomorrow and just getting it done. November is only 8 weeks away, and the average first frost is only 4 weeks away, though that's based on older records and we've seen good temps longer into October over the last several years.
> 
> I'm in MA too (MetroWest).


I agree. I was contemplating on waiting another 2 weeks in order to combine the second bout of seeding with my second etho app but there's no way. That's too late for the seed to take. Are you overseeding for the first time this year or are you touching up areas that didn't take or are still bare?


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

2nd time overseeding my lawn overall, 1st time this year. I got hit with PB earlier this year (and again recently - traced to my neighbor's yard) and my front lawn is really bad. I'm putting down better seed than the contractor hydro seed that was put down in early 2019, and the big box turf mix I put down last fall. I have learned so much on here over the last year, I feel better prepared on what to look for and how to react, and even how to be proactive heading into next spring.

I'm still very new at this and was going to overseed in mid-September due to schedule and coordinating compost, but by luck was able to move some things around and can do it this weekend and get composting on Tuesday. I still have PB and have Mefenoxam on the way. Should be here this week (put down Azoxy last week to get something on it, however marginal it may be).


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

thin_concrete said:


> 2nd time overseeding my lawn overall, 1st time this year. I got hit with PB earlier this year (and again recently - traced to my neighbor's yard) and my front lawn is really bad. I'm putting down better seed than the contractor hydro seed that was put down in early 2019, and the big box turf mix I put down last fall. I have learned so much on here over the last year, I feel better prepared on what to look for and how to react, and even how to be proactive heading into next spring.
> 
> I'm still very new at this and was going to overseed in mid-September due to schedule and coordinating compost, but by luck was able to move some things around and can do it this weekend and get composting on Tuesday. I still have PB and have Mefenoxam on the way. Should be here this week (put down Azoxy last week to get something on it, however marginal it may be).


Well I went ahead and mowed for the first time since overseeding 2.25 HOC. I also bit the bullet and seeded again. The fine fescue was laying over like crazy so I spent a good chunk of time using the leaf blower to lift it up before seeding again. Absolute worst grass.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Nice! I seeded the back yesterday and did some more cleanup in the front. Will be finalizing the front today and then putting seed down later today.


----------

